# No moose tag for me this year



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

well i didnt get my moose taag this year mabye next i did have it last year,shot at one but the gun was shootin off.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry to burst your bubbles but you can only draw 1 tag for moose elk or ram in a lifetime.... it states that on the application that you were sposed to read lol


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

He is from Canada buddy, I dont think it is once in a life time there!!!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ooooo i didn see that lol i thouyght he was from north dakota


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

No problem, I have applied for my moose tag in North Dakota for years and I am sure I will be applying for years to come!!!!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya that law dosent apply here i have had my moose tag more then once before.


----------

